# Bellator 134’s Sokoudjou Still Draws Inspiration from Watching KOs of ‘Minotoro,’ Aro



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He just never had the conditioning to compete. Even though Nick Diaz would be the underdog I'd pick him to win if it were a five round fight. 




> For many, a restroom is a spot for temporary refuge and reflection, but for Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou, it’s is a place where he (reluctantly) relives past glory.
> 
> It has been nearly eight years since “The African Assassin” burst upon the mixed martial arts scene with back-to-back first-round knockouts of Antonio Rogerio Nogueira and Ricardo Arona in Pride Fighting Championships. While he never quite met the expectations that arrived as a result of those two improbable triumphs, Sokoudjou has etched a permanent place in the sport’s colorful history.
> 
> ...


----------

